#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-05
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<sortega> hola a todos
<njin> pedro_ hola, se acavò el uds y tambien la cerveza, hablamos mucho de automatic testing y maas y mucha otra cosas incomprensible...
<njin> hola Chile tambien
 * caravena Hace tuto
<SergioMeneses> njin, estabas en la uds?
 * SergioMeneses saluda a todos en el canal!
<pedro_> njin: que bien! que tal la experiencia?
<pedro_> njin: cansador no? :P
<pedro_> hola danielgc
<danielgc> wena pedro_ como estas?
<pedro_> danielgc: bien bien y tu ?
<pedro_> hola sortega
<sortega> wenas pedro_ como estas?
<njin> pedro_, ya un poco cansador ma muy interesante, es como no estoy acostumbrado a escuchar todo estos americanos hablando por mucho tiempo al final me se rompio la cabeza...
<pedro_> njin: es asi siempre haha :-P
<pedro_> njin: al final el viernes era un paseo de zombies casi no?
<pedro_> sortega: todo bien y tu
<njin> lol
<sortega> pedro_, bien tambien
<njin> estaba Fabio di Nitto tambien, diviertendose con nosotros
<danielgc> pedro_ aca en la pega viendo mas borroso jajaja
<njin> hola a todos me voj descansar
<pedro_> danielgc: todavia? hahaha
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-06
<caravena> Hola buen día
<kamusin> buenas
<kamusin> viste el episodio 4 de TWD pedro_ ?
<pedro_> hola hola
<pedro_> kamusin: si won tuvo weno
<pedro_> hola danielgc
<kamusin> la pata
<kamusin> quedo
<pedro_> si won mansa cagaita
<pedro_> harta sangre
<pedro_> asi me gustan los episodios
<danielgc> wena wena pedro_ arvaro kamusin como estan?
<kamusin> wenas danielgc !
<arvaro> hola danielgc
<kamusin> compraste la entrada para maquinaria pedro_ ?
<pedro_> kamusin: nope, toi esperando ofertas de ultimo minuto :-P
<pedro_> tu ya compraste?
<kamusin> oye y no tienes amigos de un techo para chile
<kamusin> tampoco men
<kamusin> estoy en las mismas... esperando un alma caritativa
<pedro_> aers
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-07
<sortega> wenas arvaro kamusin
<kamusin> holap
<neva> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-08
<kamusin> buenas
<pedro_> hola hol
<pedro_> que tal deftones?
<kamusin> tuvo piola.. el lugar nomas un poco lejos y el sonido no fue de lo mejor
<kamusin> estuve como a 5 mts del stage
<kamusin> pedro_, http://instagram.com/p/Rw_g4esuXS/
<caravena> Hola Buen día
<pedro_> kamusin: igual ese lugar es penquita pa conciertos
<pedro_> al final como te fuiste?
<kamusin> pedro_, sep.. uta en los buses de acercamiento que pusieron
<kamusin> aparte tocaron 1 hora y 30 aprox
<kamusin> y comenzo con 1 hora de atraso
<pedro_> la wea ...
<arvaro> Barne iiiii ????
<arvaro> ya pue donde estan los huaicocheros???
<arvaro> barne iii????  iiii
<arvaro> barne aaa??? aaaa
<arvaro> barnechea club deportivo barnechea
<arvaro> y dale y dale
<arvaro> ...
<pedro_> sooooo looooooo
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, hey hey
<pedro_> SergioMeneses: hola
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, como va todo?
<pedro_> SergioMeneses: bien y tu
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, bien tambien... haciendo unas revisiones
<sortega> hola a todos
<caravena> Hola sortega
<sortega> como estas?
<caravena> sortega, Bien, gracias. y tu?
<sortega> bien tambien
<caravena> (Y)
<Sonianovat> buenas
<Sonianovat> alguien esta ahí¿?
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-09
<usereiisosos> ayuda
<c3959> hola buenas!
<pedro_> wena wena
<c3959> hola pedro_
<pedro_> holas que tal c3959 ?
<c3959> pedro_: por aca andamos
<c3959> con frio buu
<kamusin> wenas
<kamusin> andan de paseo pedro_
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-10
<caos> alguien ha instalado steam ?
<njin> nope
#ubuntu-cl 2013-11-09
<gtox> hola
<gtox> chicos
<gtox> primero que todo me gustaria felicitarlos
<gtox> su reconocimiento en ubuntu
#ubuntu-cl 2015-11-04
<mauro40> hola a todos
<mauro40> alguien sabe cual es la mejor maquina  para  comprar   e instalar ubuntu?
#ubuntu-cl 2016-11-08
<lader> hola alguien aca ?
